# help me with my custom title ...



## romp (Aug 30, 2005)

while waiting for someone to answer my question in meta about the price difference between Community Supporter at RPGNow and here ... I was think of what to put as my custom title

Come romp with the romper - is my number 1 choice    well so far

That's DAME <censored> to you - is funny but an injoke to those in Pcat's Mace Hunter game at GenCon.

rompin' on the net since '81 - I had an account at college on a DEC Vax 780 minicomputer

any other suggestions? since you are going to make fun of my choice anyway


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2005)

Romper Room


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 30, 2005)

Bomper Stomper Boo

Or maybe Do-bee


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2005)

Who put the romp in the rompy rompy romp

ok, that might be too long


----------



## romp (Aug 30, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Bomper Stomper Boo
> 
> Or maybe Do-bee




heheh


----------



## romp (Aug 30, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Who put the romp in the rompy rompy romp
> 
> ok, that might be too long




aghhh  now that will be stuck in my head all night


----------



## Psionicist (Aug 30, 2005)

I see you are a linux geek.

_ROMP On My Parade_

Edit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recursive_acronym


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 30, 2005)

Moving to Meta...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2005)

romping in meta!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 30, 2005)

"Yet another stuffed animal Avatar"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 30, 2005)

How about: Gettin' rompy with it.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 30, 2005)

The power of the four letter word: ROMP


----------



## reveal (Aug 30, 2005)

rompity romp romp rompity romp romp look at that rompy go


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 30, 2005)

Romp
Around the Clomp


----------



## reveal (Aug 30, 2005)

Got romp?


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 30, 2005)

romp?

Randomly Organized MegaPixels?


----------



## diaglo (Aug 30, 2005)

erstiltskin


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 30, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> erstiltskin




Now *that's* funny.


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 30, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Romper Room




Damn you, Crothian, that's what I was thinking!

Though I was going to suggest shortening it to:

...er room (you know, since the user name already fills in the 'romp' part)


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 30, 2005)

ROMP ON!!!!

Oh Rompy!

Get my romp.

Little Sweet romp.

Best my romp.

Tiny romp


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 30, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Now *that's* funny.



very


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 31, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> erstiltskin



Hehehehe.


----------



## DrakkarDaveneorn (Aug 31, 2005)

ROMP-a-palooza!


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 3, 2005)

Nonstop rompin' since 1981


----------



## Aeric (Sep 3, 2005)

Romper?  Damn near killed 'er!


----------



## romp (Sep 4, 2005)

Aeric said:
			
		

> Romper?  Damn near killed 'er!




heh, good one, 

I need to settle on one soon ...


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 4, 2005)

Romp
Roast


----------

